# Change desktop filepath from C:\ to G:\ Drive



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello,

I have a problem with one of the PCs in my house. The C:\Drive which was originally only intended to have space for Windows and programs is full. The problem is that the tech-illiterate users in my household (family) prefer to save everything to their desktop, even though I have another hard drive in the PC, G:\ that has plenty of free space. I have told them and showed them numerous times how to save to the G:\ drive but this appears to be beyond their technical skills or they are just lazy. 

What I need to know is if there is any way to make the default location for the Windows Desktop for a specific user be located in the G:\ drive instead of the default Windows partition on the C:\ drive? I want to have it where when the users save something to the desktop it is saved to G:\ instead of C:\ automatically. I know you can move My Documents location but I need to move the Desktop location because that is where they save all of their files.

Thanks,
BMR777


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

I don't think you can change the target of the Desktop, this is because it integral to the users profile (documents and settings).

You can, however, change the target of My Documents if you could teach them to save there????


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Sure you can move your desktop, I did.

Download Tweak UI:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx

Note: before you change the location, "create" the folder where you want to put your desktop (ex. G:/*username*/Desktop)

Install it > open it > on the left column expand My Computer > click on Special Folders > in the right column, selected which folder (Desktop) you want to change > then select the destination.


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

tosh9i, Thanks! I will have to run this and see if it works on the laptop. 

BMR777


----------

